
Building products that stick - tariqrauf
http://tariq.co/building-products-that-stick?src=hn
======
uladzislau
Let's talk about the most challenging issue TransferWise is facing - churn.
Basically the customers don't stick. They make 1-2 transactions and either
move to other platforms or stop sending money. It's not a recurring business
model per se.

~~~
APCarr
I tried using Transferwise but it was demanding I prove myself a registered
company, so I can't see me using it for a few more decades/never.

Heck I'm commenting before reading the article, I should go read it
first...OK, slideshow..

Yeah, they seem to pitch it as a Paypal type thing that anyone can use, but I
hit a brick wall when it came to accepting payments. Perhaps I should try
again or something but I do recall last time it was asking for business
registration numbers etc.

If I can use it then I'd happily do so, as Paypal rob me blind accepting money
(fee) and then transferring to Malaysian ringgit (fee).

------
zzalpha
Not sure of the insight, here. "Optimize experiences and be an order of
magnitude better" doesn't seem to be especially actionable.

The most useful bit seemed to be about building KPIs around core user
journeys, but that feels a bit obvious...

------
rodionos
Not knowing the extent to which their fees are subsidized in the short-term
makes it difficult to ascertain if this payment's company viral growth is
sustainable. The slide deck needs to have more details to be convincing.

------
adamwi
Important topic but not much details or examples in the linked material. Any
tips on other sources of content on the topic of building mindshare? Working
in the Saas B2B space but any examples are interesting.

------
MrCoolSwing
Maybe with the funding TransferWise received that's all possible. But what
about bootstrapped product startups?

~~~
stevenkovar
It just takes more time and a more intense focus; a startup's ability to focus
vs. larger organizations is powerful.

